# New OTA



## Rogan

For those who didn't catch this story, a new OTA should be rolling out soon. Be mindful that this new OTA could have the possibility to fix root exploits. Anyone running a Sense based ROM should be careful not to accept the OTA just yet, that is if the Devoloper hasn't blocked OTA notifications.


----------



## seejoshplay

Thanks!


----------



## abqnm

Based on the unsigned dump that jcase posted last night, the hboot version is 0.98 in the new update (old 0.97), so I would bet that it will.


----------



## Dustin0308

Ok I have a question for ya. Is there anyway to stop the ota from trying to install. Buddy of mine woke up to the exclamation point inside the triangle screen..luckily he restores his backup and all is well for now. He is on the first gb update, stock with root. I know being on a custom rom will help..but any other solutions?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

You can use a file explorer like Root Explorer and rename /system/ etc/security/otacerts.zip to /system/ etc/security/otacerts.zip.bak AND freeze the system app com.smithmicro.dm with Titanium Backup. The otacerts.zip is what validates the new download is valid, so by renaming it, if it does download the OTA, it will not try to install because it cannot be verified. Just simply renaming this file can cause your battery life to tank, as it can cause the update to be repeatedly downloaded, so by freezing the download manager for the update, it cannot even try to download it. You want to do both, not just the download manager, as if it is already downloaded it could still try to install unless you change the otacerts.zip to otacerts.zip.bak.

Now if you want to later take the OTA, then just rename otacerts.zip.bak back to otacerts.zip and unfreeze the download manager and reboot and check for updates. Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## Maniac2k

Also if you get an exclamation mark from a failed ota, just boot into recovery and wipe cache and davlik cache and your phone will boot like normal.


----------



## Dustin0308

Ok thanks guys..is there root for the newest ota?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## anesh01

i made the horrible mistake of doing this OTA, actually my wife did it, now i have lost root, has there been a workaround to get root again for this 2.3.4, I tried the revolutionary method, however it was unsupported at this time


----------



## Dustin0308

anesh01 said:


> i made the horrible mistake of doing this OTA, actually my wife did it, now i have lost root, has there been a workaround to get root again for this 2.3.4, I tried the revolutionary method, however it was unsupported at this time


Is the hboot version different? I wonder if you can restore to stock and reroot...this is just speculation..I wouldn't do it without confirmation

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin0308

Nope..no work around...u must wait...
http://forums.androidcentral.com/ve...39-need-root-2-3-4-old-roots-not-working.html

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

anesh01 said:


> i made the horrible mistake of doing this OTA, actually my wife did it, now i have lost root, has there been a workaround to get root again for this 2.3.4, I tried the revolutionary method, however it was unsupported at this time


If you still have S-Off in the bootloader, I believe you can still get CWM on there and just flash the superuser files. I am not sure if the bootloader blocked the upgrade of the bootloader or not. If you still have the S-Off, then you should just be able to start at the install ClockworkMod Recovery step in the root process.


----------



## abqnm

Dustin0308 said:


> Nope..no work around...u must wait...
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/ve...39-need-root-2-3-4-old-roots-not-working.html
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


See above. The custom hboot is supposed to prevent downgrades. Since it's version number is 6.xx.something and stock 2.3.3 was 0.97.0000 and now 0.98.xxxx. Not exactly sure on the version numbers but the custom recovery is supposed to prevent being overwritten by a lower version hboot, therefore you should retain S-Off if everything worked correctly. If you have S-Off you don't need revolutionary anymore, you would just start at the CWM step.


----------

